# Plow it or not?



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a situation I need some opinions/ideas on. I run a 48" CC plow on an older Bayou 300 4x4. Handles the snow great and I've never had any problems with it. The problem I do have is that when I'm out plowing my drive and the walk in front, I see neighbors all outside with their shovels and blowers and I start to feel a little guilty that I'm not running the plow straight down the block. Well, the reason I don't like to do that is because I'm not about to tear up someones grass or sprinkler heads then take the blame for trying to help another guy out!! I just don't want to look like a ***** plowing my drive, then garaging the wheeler without running down the walk. Anyone have the same or similar issues?? Maybe I should make them all sign a waiver...!


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

if they wanted help they should ask


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

tcfirerescue13;1140489 said:


> if they wanted help they should ask


Have to say I agree with that. They just all stare while I'm plowing my place and yeah, I start feeling a little bad for them you know!?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you do it once they're going to expect you to do it every time. Then complain if you don't do it.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

If they are neighbors that you talk to and hang out with I would do theirs. If you occassionally wave at them when you drive by then no. If they complain I definitely would not do it again. I do my whole cul-de-sac and its funny because while I am pushing the driveways it is a ghost town but as soon as I am done it is business as usual. They all thank me though.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd do it. If you are talking a quick blast up and down the sidewalk you bet. IF YOU HAVE TIME, and are not beat from plowing for three days straight.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, yeah so one guy is someone I talk to and I know he'd be fine if I tore up some grass here and there (and one that you wouldn't even mind repairing a broken sprinkler head for --just a nice guy), but the others I just worry about that so I think I'll just keep to myself. I'd love to do everyones walks cuz it's kinda fun, but I just don't want to be liable for damages. Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hahah funny thread lmao,

i just got a new neighbor, across the street so i am plowing only like 6 '' my neighbor next to me is a capitol dick type. the only time i met him he was yelling at me hahaha. 

he was plowingin his truck, so when i was done she was at her end the deepest part so i blew in there and cleaned it,

she already knew who i was becuase i sent the wife over lol i always cleaned it before the owner was always down south, no big deal to me thats when i told her i had to open up the end a little for future snow,

she asked why do you push the snow over here,instead of there, so quickly i said, its because i cant see traffic that way, that and i ride a sled so this is usuall ya jump lol

thats when she said you can still ride but just on clean pavemnent lol


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

My neighbor has a property management company and together we have 6 trucks. We usually have our guys do the walks quick while the trucks warm up and we do the streets too before we head out. The city recently said the heck with plowing neighborhoods so we just do it and everyone is very appreciative. We get some very good cookies and other baked goods out of the deal!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

once you do it people expect it, but usually dont even thank you. ive got to
the point that im wearing out my equipment and spending money and it
does no good for anyone but them.must be getting older [62]--irv


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

no doubt about it, but sometimes it gives ya a good feeling, my feeling is i can still ride my sled on her property hahahaha


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

my shop is right off of the snowmobile trail. and my house is right at the edge of 
our small town. its also less than 500 ft from the trail too.i ride my honda to
work in the winter when its too slippery for my bicycle less than a1/4 mile.
and yes i still help the people who appreciate it or cant do it.--irv

[can you say arctic cat?]


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I did all the walks in the neighborhood last year, but won't be doing it this winter unless asked and paid. I accidentally clipped a little plastic decorative piece of yard trim and got *****ed out. I would have happily replaced the $4 trim piece in the spring and continued doing the walks if she wouldn't have reacted as she did. So, they can all either shovel or hire it out...but I'm not doing freebies anymore.

I'll do my drive and a few drives/walks for friends, but not the whole neighborhood anymore.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

thats what usually happens. or if you do the whole walk someone
complains about the snow you left in their drive. you will never
please everyone. ive found out who to help. there are the elderly
who do appreciate it though. ill be there real soon.--irv


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

hghgrad;1144182 said:


> I did all the walks in the neighborhood last year, but won't be doing it this winter unless asked and paid. I accidentally clipped a little plastic decorative piece of yard trim and got *****ed out. I would have happily replaced the $4 trim piece in the spring and continued doing the walks if she wouldn't have reacted as she did. So, they can all either shovel or hire it out...but I'm not doing freebies anymore.
> 
> I'll do my drive and a few drives/walks for friends, but not the whole neighborhood anymore.


This is what I'm talking about. I'm not about to do people a favor then be held responsible for what is bound to happen sooner or later. I'm all about helping those who need, deserve and appreciate it, but it's just not worth it to do the walk in front of 10+ homes, of the which include people I don't know! I can just see it happening--a knock on my door and someone saying either I broke a sprinkler head (or lawn ornament), or I left a pile in the wrong place. Not gonna deal with it! I'm with you hgh, I'll plow my own...


----------

